#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Γενικά >  > > >  >  > Ειδήσεις >  > > >  >  >  Είδηση: Υπουργική Απόφαση λειτουργίας της νέας ηλεκτρονικής πλατφόρμας για τα αυθαίρετα

## josif1976

Διαβάστε την είδηση εδώ --> http://www.emichanikos.gr/content.ph...B5%CF%84%CE%B1.

----------

